

Ask HN: Legality of serving song samples? - Jim_Neath

I'm planning to knock up a weekend project but before I do I need to know what, if any, legal issues there are with serving 30 second song samples from a website (streaming from S3).<p>I've had a look online but I've turned up nada so far. Any help is greatly appreciated.
======
jacquesm
I'm doing the same on one of my sites, the rules that I dug up when I built it
were:

    
    
      - 30 seconds max (you already got that)
    
      - mono
    
      - reduced in bitrate
    

I also fade the samples in and out at the beginning and the end to make the
transition a bit nicer.

~~~
Jim_Neath
Awesome. Cheers.

